# Indian teenager is worshipped because he has a seven inch TAIL,



## ratul (Jun 23, 2014)

but may need it removed as he's unable to walk.. 
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/17/article-2660148-1ED7F1C500000578-645_634x624.jpg



			
				Emma Innes said:
			
		

> - Arshid Ali Khan has been hailed a reincarnation of the Hindu god Hanuman
> - Local people believe their wishes will come true if they visit him
> - But, Arshid is considering surgery to remove the tail and help him walk
> - He has not been formally diagnosed but could have a type of spina bifida



Typical India.. 
Read more: Indian teenager is worshipped because he has a seven inch TAIL - but may need it removed as he's unable to walk | Mail Online


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2014)

If a nuclear bomb goes off in India and every child starts getting extra limbs or undefined organs due to mutation, these stupid people will be so happy.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If a nuclear bomb goes off in India and every child starts getting extra limbs or undefined organs due to mutation, these stupid people will be so happy.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 23, 2014)

looks more like a dick to me..even has pubes


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2014)

The stuff that oberyn says to Tyrion.. Tail between his legs !


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 24, 2014)

not worth reporting here, I have raised some post about my Ubuntu wifi problem, But all other stupid posts gets some commnets, Is this Technology forum ??????


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> not worth reporting here, I have raised some post about my Ubuntu wifi problem, But all other stupid posts gets some commnets, Is this Technology forum ??????


Not everybody is a Technowiz! 
If people want to help you, they will really help you in TDF.


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> Not everybody is a Technowiz!
> If people want to help you, they will really help you in TDF.



right also ubuntu has their own forum 
 [MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION] no hard feelings mate


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 24, 2014)

Ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 24, 2014)

what in the world omg


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 24, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/sQUQPej.gif


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 24, 2014)

If people believe in Hanuman's existence, nothing wrong in claiming one as real . That way this guy can make some money.


----------



## nav18 (Jun 26, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *i.imgur.com/sQUQPej.gif


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2014)

swag...


----------

